# Stock research websites



## Joe Blow (6 March 2008)

This thread is for posting links to websites that can be used for researching particular stocks or sectors.

Please be sure to include a brief description of what resources each website offers.

Post away!


----------



## tigerboi (6 March 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> This thread is for posting links to websites that can be used for researching particular stocks or sectors.
> 
> Please be sure to include a brief description of what resources each website offers.
> 
> Post away!




Here is a site i found today trendsetters which is much better than the usual wa doir site for tenement applications,this gives you not only a month by month list you also get all the other applications on a map as well,so if you are looking for nearology re:FMG & FDL you get all the others nearby,go look at...http://www.ioglobal.net/downloads.aspx


----------



## prawn_86 (6 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Here is a site i found today trendsetters which is much better than the usual wa doir site for tenement applications,this gives you not only a month by month list you also get all the other applications on a map as well,so if you are looking for nearology re:FMG & FDL you get all the others nearby,go look at...http://www.ioglobal.net/downloads.aspx:D




Comes up with a 404 page not found error TB.

Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Blow (6 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Comes up with a 404 page not found error TB.
> 
> Any ideas?




I just fixed the link in the initial post.


----------



## Matrix (8 March 2008)

For all you U junkies out there, here is one that I came across complete with company Database and stuff.

Also has news links to other sources as well, its ok and handy at time for Uranium type stocks and info.

http://www.u3o8.biz/s/Home.asp

Forgot to mention these are Canadian Uranium companies in their database but good comarision nonetheless.


----------



## Matrix (8 March 2008)

Here is another Database one which is from some GEOservices site.
This link is good for either doing a quick research on a variety of Metals or commodities which you can search by country and with commodity.

http://www.portergeo.com.au/database/index.asp


----------



## tigerboi (8 March 2008)

Good to see that someone has also put a link up i will put a few more of mine up to go with the first one,minetalk has some good stuff plus a nrl/afl worth 5,000 http://www.minetalk.com.au/
here is a couple for the oil/gas heads   http://www.oilport.net/news/country_news.asp?country=12
http://www.rigzone.com/
this one gives you live news..http://www.cashware.nl/
here is the nt resources dept gives you plenty of places to go look for mining leases etc..http://www.nt.gov.au/dpifm/Minerals_Energy/

i will put some more once some others have posted their links...tb


----------



## 2BAD4U (8 March 2008)

A link to LOTS of links http://fisher.osu.edu/fin/journal/jofsites.htm

The names says it all http://www.investopedia.com/dictionary/default.asp

And this one when you just can't get 1 + 1 to equal 3 http://mathworld.wolfram.com/


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2008)

*World Interest Rates* A Central Bank overview.


----------

